# Beginner rod builder



## HueJass (Sep 21, 2020)

Me and my friend are looking to build some boat rods for fun. I want to make it around 8 feet for cobia and king so I've been looking at the Gator T80L blanks. Anyone have any experience with them? Any tips on rod building? What guides and butt should I put on it? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Swing by the rod room in Orange Beach


----------



## HueJass (Sep 21, 2020)

stevenattsu said:


> Swing by the rod room in Orange Beach


Yeah the friend that is building the rods with me has a beach house in orange beach and we've biked past the rod room a couple times so we were thinkintg about checking it out. Thanks.


----------

